# Wago SPS 750-880 ,   Programmupdate über SD-Karte  möglich



## MandiNice (19 Januar 2014)

Hallo

Auch auf die Gefahr das ich blöd Frage, aber ich bin neu mit Wago und kann die Doku nicht finden......


Kann ich bei einer 750-880 mit der SD-Karte das Programm updaten ?

Ich habe eine CPU bei mir am Schreibtisch mit gesteckter SD-Karte.
Kann ich diese SD-Karte an einen Freund senden damit er diese in seine Steuerung steckt und damit den selben Programm und Datenstand hat wie ich ?


Gibt es eine Doku was ich mit der SD-Karte bei der Wago 750-880 anfangen kann.

Danke Euch.

Beste Grüße
Mandi


----------



## @lex (21 Januar 2014)

Hi MandiNice,

ja, das geht:

WBM -> Features -> Backup device settings to removable disk. (Damit werden die SPS Parameter und eine Kopie des SPS Dateisystems in zwei Ordner auf die SD Karte gesichert). Du musst also vorher das Bootprojekt auf dem Controller haben.

Wenn dein Freund nun die SD Karte steckt, unter WBM -> Features -> "Synchronize device settings from 
removable disk at start-up" aktiviert hat und die SPS neustartet, werden die Inhalte der SD Karte auf den Controller geschrieben. Also auch das Programm.

Manuell geht es auch. Dann muss er WBM -> Features -> Restore device settings from removable disk ausführen und neustarten.

Falls nur das Dateisystem kopiert werden soll, also nicht die Parameter wie IP Adresse usw. dann muss der Ordner "settings" auf der SD Karte gelöscht werden.


----------

